# questions ....



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

fav book ever read ?

fav author?

what types of books do u like reading ?

how often do u read ? 

recommend a good childrens book? 

do u have an ereader?


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

fav book ever read ?
Pride and Prejudice, I've read this many, many times. 

fav author?
Jane Austen 

what types of books do u like reading ?
I like historical fiction and books with animals in them;
I usually just pick a couple of random ones from the NYTimes Best Seller List to read 

how often do u read ? 
not much time for leisure reading during the school year, but I try to read a book a week when I'm on summer/winter breaks

recommend a good childrens book? 
Harry Potter!!(the first three books for children)
the Princess Bride, and Stories of Elsa the Lioness,

do u have an ereader?
nope, I love going to the local library, it's one of my happy places


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

fav book ever read ? Les Miserables, To Kill A Mockingbird

fav author? Charles Dickens for classics; Peter Mayle for a good laugh

what types of books do u like reading ? Historical fiction (love almost anything about the French Revolution), most anything written with a dry, witty sense of humor

how often do u read ? I read in spurts; when I'm in reading mode it's every day, but then I can go for a month or more only reading newspapers

recommend a good childrens book? Lyddie (written by Katherine Paterson), about a young girl working in the textile mills in Lowell, Massachusetts in the mid-1800's

do u have an ereader? Nook


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

fav book ever read ? I don't really have a favorite book. 

fav author? I like Jane Austen, Charles Dickens, Belva Plain

what types of books do u like reading ? biographies, historical fiction, romantic novels

how often do u read ? every day

recommend a good childrens book? I loooove Patricia Polacco and I have allllllll of her books. In my opinion all of her books are wonderful. I used to read the stories to my 4th graders and they all fell in love with them, too. As a special ed. teacher, the book "Thank you, Mr. Falker" means a lot to me. It's the story of the author herself, her struggle to learn to read, and the teacher who helped her overcome her disability. 

do u have an ereader? Yes, I have a kindle.
__________________


----------



## the.shewolf (Jan 7, 2011)

fav book ever read ? 

There are too many to list!! 

fav author?

Again, too many! 

what types of books do u like reading ?

Thriller, Action, Drama, True Stories, Animals

how often do u read ? 

Everyday!!

recommend a good childrens book? 

Chronicles of Narnia, 'The Dark is Rising Sequence' by Susan Cooper, 

do u have an ereader? 

No  only on my phone


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

fav book ever read ?
*Man that's tough!!! I've really enjoyed every book I've ever read on my own, in my free time. UGH.... I really can't pick just 1 hahaha. I'd have to say all Harry Potter books. And I would have said The Notebook, but Water for Elephants is way up there now, as well as the Time Traveler's Wife. See...I can't pick just one!!!! OMG and I totally forget the Chronicles of Narnia...I'm awful at making decisions hahahahha*


fav author?
*Once again I can't pick just one hhahah. I'd say JK Rowling, and Nicholas Sparks, and now recently Emily Giffin.*

what types of books do u like reading ?
*Fantasy or love stories*

how often do u read ? 
*I try and read atleast 1 chapter a night, sometimes 2...or sometimes more if I have free time.*

recommend a good childrens book? 
*I loved the If You Give a Mouse a Cookie books and the series. But probably my favorite book when I was little was **A Wish for Wings That Work: An Opus Christmas Story* 

do u have an ereader?
*No, but I think I may convert to one at some point.*


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

fav book ever read ? - tough question, I love soooo many of them. A couple that have really stuck with me are "A Painted House" by John Grisham and "The Unoriginal Sinner and the Ice Cream God" by John R. Powers. And I laugh hysterically through all of the Sweet Potato Queen books by Jill Connor Browne.

fav author? Several 

what types of books do u like reading ? Variety - mostly fiction though. Love a good murder mystery.

how often do u read ? I try to have a couple of hours on a Sunday to just curl up and read.

recommend a good childrens book? Love the Little House books by Laura Ingalls Wilder

do u have an ereader?I have an iPad with eReader, Nook and Kindle all downloaded on it.


----------



## cometgrrl (Dec 31, 2010)

fav book ever read ?* Watership Down by Richard Adams*

fav author?* Oh, there's a lot of great authors out there, I can't pick just one.
*
what types of books do u like reading ? *Sci-fi, fantasy, crime/mystery, adventure, horror (Stephen King), animal related... I'll try anything once! *

how often do u read ? *Pretty much every day, about a book a week or so*

recommend a good childrens book?* Half Magic, by Edward Eager -- this was one of my favorites as a kid. Also, anything by Roald Dahl, like The Witches, James and the Giant Peach, etc.
*
do u have an ereader? *Yes, I have a Kindle and I love it.*


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

*fav book ever read ?* Gee, I don't have one big favorite that's say a classic. I'm not that wild about classics. Think it's because we HAD to read them in school.:blush: Loved Prince of Tides, Poisonwood Bible, Memoir of a Geisha, A Thousand Splendid Suns, Kite Runner, the Tender Bar, Anglela's Ashes...

*fav author? *Again, I have many, among them the writings of Pat Conroy, vintage Steven King, Tom Wolfe, Dan Brown, Anna Quindlan, authors of above books, list is too long. 

*what types of books do u like reading* ? Like a wide variety of fiction, non-fiction, history, humor, biography, adventure...I'm game for anything.

*how often do u read ? * Every night before I go to sleep.

*recommend a good childrens book? * Harry Potter series, Amelia Bedelia series, Magic Treehouse series, Love you forever, Moo Ba La La La, Roundabout Red Gate Farm, Madeline.

*do u have an ereader?* Not yet. :huh: I steal my hubby's. :blush:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

fav book ever read ? i have so many , and unfortunately my memory sucks so few that stand out ... the kite runner, the pillars of the earth , the lost symbol , twilight .... so many... 

fav author?i have many , dan brown , danielle steel, vince flynn, and just so many i cant remember ...

what types of books do u like reading ?i pretty much read everything... ive gone thru my romantic era books , my ghetto books, political thrillers , my vampire stage , i love books that stay with me after i read them . 

how often do u read ? almost everyday during my train ride to and from work and on saturdays while im under the dryer in the salon lol 

recommend a good childrens book? i like the classics , the tree house books and , beverly cleary when i was a kid read them all , and all the judy blume books when i was a a preteen and teen "forever" was my fav at 14. 

do u have an ereader? i have a sony ereader pocket edition and i love it


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

fav book ever read ? The Other Side of Midnight by Sidney Seldon

fav author? I love so many -- love Jane Austen, Agatha Christie, Jean Plaidy, Robert Ludlum, Tom Clancy, Lawrence Sanders

what types of books do u like reading ? It really depends on the mood I'm in. I love a good mystery -- love a good love story -- love historial biographies and some business books too. I also read a lot of books in foreign languages (mostly french).

how often do u read ? All the time.

recommend a good childrens book? The Little Prince

do u have an ereader? Yes, but I still read real books too.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Fun thread. Would also be interesting to ask these questions about every year to see if they've changed.


fav author? 

easy fiction: Jan Karon (Mitford/Father Tim Series)
religious: Max Lucado, Brennen Manning, Beth Moore
classics: currently reading through some of the Barnes and Noble Classics and would like to re-read every one I've read thusfar. Probably Uncle Tom's Cabin affected me emotionally more than any I've read. Will read Pride and Prejudice next. 


what types of books do u like reading ? 

poetry. photography. I also like books about animals, especially dogs (any of Jon Katz. Marley and Me by John Grogan is all time favorite dog book). Love reading about dog behavior and really enjoy Nicholas Dodman's (veterinary behaviorist) books because they're easy to understand. 

how often do u read ? 

every night before I go to sleep

recommend a good childrens book? 

I don't have children but my my 5 year old niece requests the Fancy Nancy books when I ask her what books she'd like me to buy for her. 

do u have an ereader? 

Yes. I just recently bought the NookColor and love it. Wish I'd bought an e-reader sooner. I'm an insomniac, so it's really nice to be able to turn out the lights and read so I don't bother hubby.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

yeagerbum said:


> fav book ever read ?
> Pride and Prejudice, I've read this many, many times.
> 
> fav author?
> ...


 


I just finished Pride and Prejudice and thought it was a delightful read. This book will always be on my favorites list too. I also like Jane Austen, but I think her work is a little difficult to read. Sometimes the sentence structure is weird and I have to read the sentences twice. I love the personality she develops in her characters. I'm reading Austen's "Emma" right now.


I bought Pride and Prejudice to read and then it was free on my NookColor when I bought it, so I read it on the Nook. If anyone is interested in reading Pride and Prejudice book version, I will mail it free of charge to the first person who requests it. It may be about a week before I mail it though.


Joy


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

uniquelovdolce said:


> fav book ever read ? Could never pick just one. The Tin Drum; Sexus, Nexus and Plexus, everything by Jane Austen.
> 
> fav author? Henry Miller, Nicolai Gogol, Gunter Grass, John Irving, William Shakespear, Thackeray, Austen, many more..just not that superficial creature who wrote the book Sex and the City. (Loved the series, what a horrible novelist)
> 
> ...


 Kindle, and I love it.


----------



## Ryder's Mom (Jun 10, 2011)

*fav book ever read ?* The Lord of the Rings Trilogy, Where the Red Fern Grows and The Hobbit.

*fav author? * JRR Tolkien, Frank Peretti, Ted Dekker, Janet Evanovich

*what types of books do u like reading* ? A little of everything. My favorites are Psychological Thrillers, Crime Novels, Sci-Fi and Fantasy though.

*how often do u read ? * All the time.

*recommend a good childrens book? * Where the Red Fern Grows, Mr. Popper's Penguins.

*do u have an ereader?* Nope. I love holding a book in my hands.


----------

